# Jamal!



## kukoc4ever

Wow, Jamal is finally in a good spot here.

Talk about a guy stricken by bad luck.

It seems like everywhere he goes, losing follows, through absolutely no fault of his own.

These Hawks have to be a fit for this king of the CRAWsover who can drop fittty on you anytime he wants.

Looking forward to seeing JAMAL dominate.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I am not going to lie, I'm pretty stoked we landed Crawford. I absolutely hated Flip Murray last year, and Crawford is a substantial upgrade over him. I would love if he could be in the running for the 6th Man award.


----------



## ATLien

Welcome to the Hawks forum, kukoc4ever.

I am not 100% convinced that Crawford will be a substantial upgrade over Murray (don't think there will be a drop off, just not expecting a large improvement over Flip). This part worries me


> It seems like everywhere he goes, losing follows


----------



## King Joseus

kukoc4ever said:


> Wow, Jamal is finally in a good spot here.
> 
> Talk about a guy stricken by bad luck.
> 
> It seems like everywhere he goes, losing follows, through absolutely no fault of his own.
> 
> These Hawks have to be a fit for this king of the CRAWsover who can drop fittty on you anytime he wants.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing JAMAL dominate.


Long time no see. Anyhow...

I'm interested to see how Crawford does this year - maybe this'll finally be the right place for him.


----------



## Dornado

Losing follows Crawford "through no fault of his own"... right...


----------



## ATLien

Something that I am hoping Crawford can do better than Flip is attacking the rim. I liked Flip, but he was mostly a shooter who couldn't create space. I haven't seen Crawford play before, but having someone who can attack the basket on the 2nd team will be nice


----------



## kukoc4ever

He's a different type of player than Flip Murray. He'll attack the basket less actually. He'll be better handling the ball and creating for others.

Crawford is a pretty efficient scorer, his ts% is always hovering around 50-54. Flip's was at 54 last year, but that was easily his career high.

Crawford creates for others better and turns the ball over less. Flip is more of a head down scorer. 

Anyway, JAMAL will likely settle into this instant offense off the bench role quite well. 

This will likely be the year when JAMAL finally has his bad luck change and will be playoff bound. Good for him. He's a high quality person and has the heart of a champion.


----------



## ChosenFEW

he is definitely a good guy to have in the locker room. doesn't do any crazy stuff. just always played for losing teams including my knicks 

wish him well in atl


----------



## Boateng

Jamal Crawford is going to be a legit asset on this team.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Holy Crap. JAMAL is starting to light it up.

The Atlanta Hawks playoff train is just getting started. And JAMAL looks like one of the main guys on a winning, playoff team, as we all know he could be.

Nice to see.


----------



## ATLien

:yes:

I said before the season that Crawford wouldn't be much of an improvement over Flip, but I think I can safely say that I was wrong. This team is so fun to watch when everyone is healthy and they are firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Luke

He had a great game last night. Hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## ATLien

Jamal is at it again. 14 points off the bench with 3:10 left in 2nd Quarter


----------



## King Joseus

He's doing well so far - might have finally found a good spot.


----------



## ATLien

Jamal finished with 26 points. His season average is now 17.8 PPG.


----------



## ATLien

I didn't realize this before, but Jamal has only been in the league two less years than Mike Bibby, and people around here treat Bibby like he's on his last legs. Jamal's been good though. He's been a better passer than I thought he would be.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Holy moly!

Crawford is #2 on the 8-2 Hawks in PER!!!

http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2010/

He's the #13 guard in the entire NBA in PER!!

Light it up Jamal!


----------



## Ben

6th man of the year. Book it.


----------



## kukoc4ever

It looks like the Chicago Bulls are the subject of JAMAL's wrath tonight. 

look out kirk.


----------



## kukoc4ever

JAMAL climbs the mountaintop and has snagged the NBA 6th man award.

Wow! What an accomplishment for a guy who some said was a loser.

Clearly, JAMAL was a good player on bad teams. 

Now he's on a winning squad and is a very good NBA player.

Great job JAMAL. You deserve it.


----------



## ATLien

Good in the regular season, but hasn't been much of a factor in the playoffs so far


----------



## Adam

kukoc4ever said:


> Wow! What an accomplishment for a guy who some said was a loser.


No, people said he wasn't a starter. He's a bench player this season where everyone always wanted him.


----------



## Ben

Congrats to JAMAL!


----------



## kukoc4ever

JAMAL leads all scorers as the Hawks advance yesterday.

22 points, 6 assists, 1 TO.

Scott Skiles and the Bucks destroyed. JAMAL and the Hawks triumphant.

The top 6th man was the #1 man yesterday.

Go GET EM JAMAL!!!!!!




JAMAL said:


> It’s just so much fun,” said Crawford, who had played on dismal teams his entire career until getting traded to the Hawks last summer. “It’s like walking on air."


----------



## ATLien

Definitely. If he shot the ball better, the series does not go to seven games. To have a chance versus Orlando, Joe and Jamal can not afford cold shooting nights. Little room for error against the former EC champs


----------

